# Mangroves



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

In the tank I am going to be setting up it will be an open top system and I'm interested in keeping a couple mangroves in it. I haven't done too much research on mangroves but I'm making the assumption that just a few won't do much for filtration ( I could be wrong) but I like the looks of them. Can anyone point me to Some pictures or ideas on how to "suspend" them in the tank? I've seen them poked through white styrofoam but I don't know that I would like that. 

Any thoughts?
Thanks in advance
Mitchell


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

How deep is the water you will be putting them in? In the past I have fashioned a tripod out of wood BBQ skewers and suspended the mangrove in the center.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Easy; 1 acrylic rod + girl's hair clip "jaw" type + mangrove = suspended mangrove . Check out the FTS on this page look at the far right of the picture.

http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=245998&st=40

Mangroves won't do much filtration from the water column, I think they're probably a little more effective at getting nutrients from the substrate. I wouldn't count on them exclusively for nutrient export though.


----------



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

Red the tank will be 24' deep

Cypher thanks for the link. Great tank and I see he is from the GTA is he on this board? I would love to get some macro off him once I'm ready.

Thanks guys


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You should PM Cypher then


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I put the mangroves on some live rock against the corners of the tank


----------

